# Dent in gas tank and more



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

What problems can a dent in the gas tank cause? I have a hand size dent on the rear right side of the tank. I was wondering if this might be the reason for my car blowing steam or white smoke at idle in the morning. And when I first put on the accelerator in the morning, the car feels like its surging. In other words I accelerate and the car doesnt go as fast as I'm pushing the accelerator. Then all of a sudden it picks up like it got a gulp of gas. After that its fine and wont smoke at idle. I would do some tests on my vehicle but I'm not knowledgeable about these things. Is there a link to step by step(pics too) instructions on engine testing?


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Dunno... White smoke is usaully Oil burn... Unless it just cold where you live then its just exauhst.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

At first in the winter it was cold but now its getting in the 70's in CA. Its less like smoke and more like heavy steam. Real moist when you put your hands in it and a lot of condensation in the muffler.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> At first in the winter it was cold but now its getting in the 70's in CA. Its less like smoke and more like heavy steam. Real moist when you put your hands in it and a lot of condensation in the muffler.


What does it taste like?  Just kidding, it's just kind of funny that you're putting your hands into your exhaust. I usually don't get that friendly with my exhaust fumes.  
It could also be coolant burnoff. A dent in the fuel tank won't cause steamy exhaust, but you might want to fix the dent. It could just pop out, but you might need to drop the tank and go hammer-and-dolly on it's punk @$$. Personally, I would just leave it alone.


----------

